# RDS issue with non admins logon



## ochieman2000 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello, 
Basics:
1. Windows Server 2008 R2 Standard.
2. Remote Desktop Session Host Role Installed
3. Created group, added group to Remote Desktop users
4. Created GPO "Allow logon through terminal services" (you know the GPO dont recall its exact name)
5. Network Layer Authentication has been changed to the less secure option
6. Still in GRACE PERIOD and the 5 user pack is not added yet.

I am testing this at the moment on a windows 7 machine but in the end it will be MAC OSX machines using Remote Desktop App for Mac. 

Its not working with the MAC machines yet, its not working with the windows 7 machine. 
I even went as far to add the group directly to the RDP-Tcp Connection where Admins and Remote Desktop Users already exist. They still get that standard Message (ALSO Admins have no issues logging in, just users of other groups, more specifically the one I am working with at the moment)

"To log on to this remote computer, you must be granted the Allow log on through terminal services right. By default, members of the Administrators group have the right. If you are not a member of the Administrators group or another group that has the right, or if the Administrators group does not have this right, you must be granted this right manually."

So I know they have been added two different ways but still no joy. What am I missing.
-Dan


----------



## ochieman2000 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh also This machine is going to be the server they are connecting to. Its not a gateway but the destination


----------



## pctechguru (May 6, 2012)

What if you just add the users to the Remote Desktop Users Group directly instead of step 3. Is this the DC?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

do you have an AD and a seperate TS server in the picture ?
do users log into domain ?
did you resolve your issue?


----------

